
Peru recovers priceless Inca manuscript stolen during occupation - bryanrasmussen
https://www.france24.com/en/20200221-peru-recovers-priceless-inca-manuscript-stolen-during-occupation
======
Apofis
That's awesome, I hope they digitize it and translate it soon. I definitely
want a read.

